# Lemon Bar Help...



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

I have been in search of a good recipe for lemon bars for quite some time. I have tried every recipe that I could find and they ALWAYS come out with a crusty top. I think it has something to do with having flour in the lemon batter which separates during baking and floats to the top. I am looking for a bar that is smooth and creamy with no crustiness on top. Maybe I am just delusional about what a good lemon bar is, but I get great ones at the fresh market and I would love to be able to make similar ones at home. Thanks in advance! :lips:

BORK <><


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Use cornstarch as stabilizer and do not bake the filling.

dough:
- In a large bowl combine flour and powdered sugar. Cut in butter until crumbly. Press flour mixture into greased square pan. Puncture it with fork. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

lemon filling/top:
- Mix sugar, water or milk (for transparent or creamy) and lemon juice. Heat it. Stir few water and cornstarch. Add it to former mix. Heat it. Pour onto dough. Cool completely. 

Cut into bars.


:chef:


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks so much for the reply. This sounds more like it! I would love the exact measures for the lemon filling if you would not mind. Thanks again!

BORK <><


----------

